# New Puppy- Searching for advice!!!



## RuledByMyVizsla (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to both this group AND Vizsla ownership! 
Our puppy Truman came home last Sunday and he just turned 8 weeks old yesterday. He is probably the most adorable puppy I've seen in my life. I have some questions/concerns, and I was hoping I could get some help from the group to ensure the best experience for both my fiancé and I , and our new youngster! 

First off, my fiancé is the one who picked Truman up from the breeder in Georgia (we live in PA) so he had the entire ride home to bond with him. My concern is, will Truman be a one-person dog now? If he is in my lap, he will whine, cry, and squirm until he's allowed to go to his "dad" - and once there he falls right asleep. I'm trying to do as much as I can with him to get him to like us both, but I'm so worried he's already solely attached to one person. Has anyone else had this problem? 

Another thing is the BITING. It's awful. He bites, growls, and humps. I know a lot of the biting is normal in puppies, especially ones this young, but I want to correct this now before we end up with a big problem. Is 8 weeks old too young to start obedience training, and how would you suggest correcting this problem? Keeping in mind that I want Truman to create a bond with me and trust me, not just my fiancé, and I don't want to be "the bad guy" I just want respect! We want this to be our hunting dog, so I want to prevent bad habits while he's little. 

Other than that he is a great pup. He feels safe in his crate and there have been times where we couldn't find him and turned out he had put himself to bed in his crate without us! He does whine when we put him in before leaving the house, but I've been told that's normal. He's all ready playing with other (gentle) dogs and is absolutely fearless and a social little guy! 

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions! 
-New V Mom


----------



## Bailey smith (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi our V is 13 weeks old today. Sounds like you are going really well, especially the crate training. Our puppy bailey still doesn't like his much but is slowly getting there. Great name by the way! 

I really wouldn't worry about the attachment, I think he is just finding out about the world and before long he won't leave u alone and will be wanting to constantly sit on your lap/head. 

We have also experienced the shark attacks and boy are they painful. We found several things have helped, lots of chew bones or pieces of material he can chew (old shirts), loaded kong toys especially good if u freeze them as the cold helps the teething pain, and trying to spot when he was over excited/tired as this usually brought on the shark. we also were advised to give a firm NO and take a time out if it got too much and to wait 30 seconds or so before making up. With a combination of these methods we have found his biting has drastically reduced in frequency and strength so I'm sure u will get there! 

Good luck!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on your new little one! 

I'm a big believer in pups staying with the mom until at least 8 weeks so they learn bite inhibition from their litter mates and the mom. We have two young V's, and did not have any biting issue with them. We had them try a few times the first day, firm no, we squeezed the top of the muzzle while we said no, then gave them something appropriate to chew on. We thought our first "Miles" was a fluke that he didn't bite after the first few days, but Chase didn't either and I do feel that the mom and littermates help with that. 

I don't think that 8 weeks is too young to train. Most places require the pup to be vaccinated before classes but you can start at home! Don't worry about him not bonding with you, the more time you spend with him, the more the will attach to you.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our little guy who's just about 8 months old now has really bonded with both my fiancee and I. However, he is MY boy. While he loves to go to the farm with my fiancee, he's so excited to get home to me. He runs for me when his feelings get hurt, he's tired, or wants something. We picked at each other wondering who he would form the stronger bond with. It's really pretty strong with both of us. Gus (our puppy) knows who to go to for what. He is beyond excited at the end of the day when we're all together. When we first got him, he spent more time with my fiancee. They did fun stuff - not just crate training, feeding, baths, & bed. My feelings would get hurt when he didn't want anything to do with me. He loves and respects us both now though.

As for the biting - Gus was horrible too. He did grow out of it. Search "shark attacks" here. I learned a lot from the forum. Not everything worked. We basically just had to redirect and ignore him. Then all of a sudden one day he just stopped. He does mouth our hand from time to time when he's excited but it's not the same. I would say he was around 4 months old when it stopped. Yes, it's aggravating and it hurts but try to be patient. We learned that the calmer we were, the calmer Gus was. So many of his moods were brought on by our emotions. If we got upset & impatient with him - he was 10 times worse. We had to remain calm.

While Gus isn't our first dog, he is our first Vizsla. He is really something else. Words cannot express the joy and love he brings to our lives. It isn't easy all the time since this breeds demands so much attention but it is all so worth it.

Good luck!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Possibly bad news here. Penny is definitely my dog. I spend way more time with her, do all the training, and all the feeding. As a result she goes crazy to see me when I get home from work, curls up on my lap to sleep, etc. 

My husband has noticed that when he spends more time with her she starts to love him more but it isn't that possible with his work schedule. She definitely still loves him and she adores giving him kisses as soon as he walks through the door. But she is still more my dog than his. 

I think feeding and training are the two big things that can help you bond. However, I also think most dogs pick the person they are closer to and there isn't too much you can do about it. You will still have a great and loving dog but he might love your partner more. 

As for the shark attacks, we found that they were more prevalent and vicious when she was over tired. A time out in the crate would help break the cycle. She still loves her crate and goes there when she needs a break. The crate is her safe place even though we used it for a time out place. 

They really do just stop on their own. We noticed around 18 weeks that we hadn't had a shark attack in awhile. She just stopped on day. 

Good luck. Post pictures. We love puppy pictures on this board.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

hcrowder said:


> Possibly bad news here. Penny is definitely my dog. I spend way more time with her, do all the training, and all the feeding. As a result she goes crazy to see me when I get home from work, curls up on my lap to sleep, etc.
> 
> However, I also think most dogs pick the person they are closer to and there isn't too much you can do about it. You will still have a great and loving dog but he might love your partner more.
> 
> As for the shark attacks, we found that they were more prevalent and vicious when she was over tired.


I do about 90% of the work with our dog - yet he's totally in love with my husband. V's love everyone though! He'll love you (and probably your entire neighborhood) more than you thought was possible, even if he does end up favoring your husband. Interestingly enough, my husband didn't enjoy him all that much as a pup so initially we had the strongest bond. I'm very much the bad cop to my husband's good cop, so I think that definitely factors in!

Ditto on the shark attacks being brought on by tiredness. It took me a long time recognize that was the case with our V, but now I see it so clearly with our second pup!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VVell - VVell ! 8wks - 10wks - 10yrs ? - Valid ? 4 a new V owner - if you make it a competition 4 affection - you will lose - balance it out with your partner - if the pup goes nuts when they come home - have them show affection 2 you and ignore the pup - this list is endless - at the end of the day - both of you lead and they follow !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I think feeding and training are the two big things that can help you bond. However, I also think most dogs pick the person they are closer to and there isn't too much you can do about it. You will still have a great and loving dog but he might love your partner more.


I think the dogs pick.
I took care of Cash's daily needs, and did all the training with him. At two years old he figured out my husband is a better shot, and ditched me. I know Cash loves me, but he is my husbands dog.
June is mommas dog, and she makes not bones about it.
She always tries so hard to please me, but acts cat like if anyone else asks her to do something. She acts aloof with them and looks the other way.
Little Lucy loves everyone, till my daughter walks in the door. Then she is stuck to her like glue.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

My breeder told us that our dog will love everyone in the household but he will be in love with one person in the family. I truly believe that is the case in our house. He's happy with my three boys and wife but when I get home from work or even leave for a few minutes and come back he acts like its been years since he's seen me. Having said that I spend the most time with him playing and training.


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the preference issue. You both will have different roles in his life and he will love you both, but differently. Redd comes to me for love and nurturing, snuggles with me at night, but absolutely lights up for my husband (he provides play and stimulation). 

Redd is our first V too. I can't even tell you how eye opening our experience has been. He is sooooo NOT the typical puppy. Unlike any we have known or owned actually.

The biting!!!! It sucks. My husband had bloody hands for months. But, our boy is now 5 1/2 months and it's better. He respects the "no bite" command but it's still hard for him sometimes. Like he wants to bite really really bad but restrains himself lol. He is still teething so still some issues. Again, it will get better.

Some good advice I learned here on the puppy phases: 
You can correct the puppy behavior and drive yourself crazy to try to have the perfectly behaved dog. 
OR
You can be patient, be firm, enforce when necessary and otherwise wait it out. 
Either way, this too shall pass. )))


----------



## aeb54765 (Sep 2, 2014)

When I got my Kimber we (my boyfriend and I) had her shipped to us and he was the one to take her out of the kennel the first time. The first week she was his puppy she followed him around and slept on him not me. Then I started doing some training with her and she has become more attached to me but she has days where she likes dad more and days she likes me more and even days when she wants to lay alone. 
If he growls when you take something try taking a toy and giving him a treat after you take it. He will learn that when you take things he gets good things making it positive. Also we had a problem still do with our pup biting us as a toy we try to yelp ow in a high pitch tone. If she bites too hard we pitch the back of her neck as if we were another pup.
That's great that he is already kennel trained Our Kimber is 13 weeks and we haven't done that and are now regretting it because shes getting too big for the bed.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

aeb54765 said:


> Our Kimber is 13 weeks and we haven't done that and are now regretting it because shes getting too big for the bed.


That's so funny. We want to say we regret it too but, honestly, not all the time. Gus is now 8 months old & 50 pounds. It doesn't get easier sleeping with them. We had to buy a bigger bed. LOL We did buy him a bed first but he won't stay there all night. He'll wait until we're sound asleep then crawl into our bed. His snuggles are so cute that I just can't make him get off the bed. The one night he stayed at my parents he did sleep in his kennel. Thought I'd try it at home the next night. Guess we're too soft for that. He was fine in there & not making a sound. Then it started thundering. Still no sound from Gus. However, WE thought he'd be more comfortable in bed so let him out. He's so got us wrapped around his paw.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 22kg GSP and a 40kg monstrosity of a Vizsla. We share a queen size bed. Wouldn't have it any other way. I've been married three times...... Can't afford #4................. :-[

I've got some health issues and both pups seem to know which bits are hurting and which bits need some puppy warmth applied. Those of you who don't sleep with your pups, I reckon are missing out on one of the joys of life. 8)


----------



## aeb54765 (Sep 2, 2014)

Janders - I mean there alot of benefits having her in bed with us no accidents at night. Once she's able to trust we would like to put her bed on the floor next to us. We plan on getting a second pup so wwe are going to have to invest in a bigger bed for sure.


----------

